# crazy,no conversion shop in dallas ,wow!



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

is it possible there is NOT an ev conversion shop in the dallas texas area?
that seems strange to me but I have yet to locate anyone that knows of one ,amazing. anyone know of ANYBODY that'll come to you and go over an ev w/you for a newbie not fully up on the things to do ,to look for and any other info/facts one needs to know on their specific vehicle. appreciate any help .
HAVE CASH !!


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

GreenVolt EV is in Texas, but I'm not too sure how far from Dallas... I can see if I can dig up his number, if you want....


----------

